# Hockey bag tank carry ;)



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I just found my old hockey bag and while talking to Beijing08 I got curious on what tank could fit in it. 

Well my 20gal std fit in it ok with a full zip to my surprise.. with 3in end to end clearance and 1" back to front. I slinged it with a laptop strap and it held ok tho I used 2" foam on the ends so the strap does not pinch and press on the sides. After some more curiousity I ended up taping cardboard on the inside and outside of the glass and shoving old high density styrafoam inserts from my CRT monitor. After adding some empty boxes inside as light weight buffer the tank was solid on the shoulder carry with no creaking.

While talking with Beijing08 it got me thinking of hockey bags and careful packing for carrying tanks around (20gal max it seems if you want the bag zipped and concealed for my bag size) if you get a tank and don't drive and take TTC. You're not going to be carrying the tank on the shoulder all the time as you move from tube to tube and from bus to bus.

Anyways, just some interesting idea there. 

So what ways have you tube/transit folks moved tanks before without taxis and cars via transit and how large would be too large (and if you got any objections for carrying such a large item on transit by passengers or transit driver)?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Speaking of sneaking in a fish tank, I'd imagine that you could get quite a large one in if you put it in a refrigerator box.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Speaking of sneaking in a fish tank, I'd imagine that you could get quite a large one in if you put it in a refrigerator box.


Or one of those like 4' deep freezers.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL...what a random experiment 
I wouldn't risk it with a starphire tank


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've taken a 20 on the back of my motorcycle.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> I've taken a 20 on the back of my motorcycle.


That is so AWESOME.  I so want to see a phot of that. 

I think pending the dimensions of the tank 25-30gal tanks is the max for on body carry unless you have a dolly or trailer.


----------

